# Chimney Liner for Water Heater



## mruggeri001 (Jan 9, 2007)

In the new house I am buying, the furnace and hot water heater have were both replaced by the current owners. They upgraded to a high efficiency gas furnace that now vents out the side of the house via PVC pipe. The gas hot water heater, though, is still vented through the original chimney. I have been told that this creates an "orphan" issue and that I need to install a liner in the chimney so that the water heater will vent better.

Here are my questions:

I am getting quotes for $1200 to $1500 to install a liner in the brick chimney. That seems high to me. Is this something I can tackle myself? If I go the DIY route, how hard is it to line the chimney? Looks like I would need about 35 feet of pipe (water heater is in basement of 2 story house), a top cap, a tee and a few other fittings. Do I need 2 walled liner or is a single layer sufficient? My water heater says it need a 3 or 4 inch exhaust so should I go with 4 inch liner? Is the flexible liner pipe sufficient? Aluminum or Stainless Steel?

Pricing it out on-line, it looks like pipe ranges from $150 to $600 depending on the type which looks like a good savings.

Thanks in advance for any help.

M


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have the water heater in a room?

If so, you might be able to add a fresh air intake into that area that would help the remaining chimney vent better. Cheaper than a new chimney vent. They probably did not have a problem in the summer when operating the heater without the furnace running.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi mruggeri001

Concretemasonry could very well be right on the money. But if you find you need to line the chimney, three inch is sufficient for most residential water heaters up to 50 gallons. As far as doing the work yourself, as long as you are not afraid of heights and you follow the manufacturers recommended method there should be no problem. You will want to use the accordian style stainless steel liner, this is the easiest style to work with. It only has top be single wall because the flue works as the outer jacket. Let us know if you need any further assistance

Good luck 
Rusty


----------



## mruggeri001 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.

It will be a 50 gallon natural gas water heater. I'll have to look to see how high the chimney really is, but I don't think it will be too bad as long as I am careful and have some help. I plan to use the accordian style flexible pipe and will go with SS.

I don't follow you guys about the separate room. The water heater and the furnace are in a separate room in the basement. The room is probably 12 x 8 and not sealed from the rest of the basement (i.e. not a drywall ceiling and louvered grill opening to rest of basement). I could easily add an air intake (i.e. like that used for the furnace) but I don't see how that would help.

Again, I appreciate all the advice.

M


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi mcruggeri001

You should be fine with what you have. If you ever finish basement in you will need to bring in combustion air from the outside. But at this point I would say do your liner, be carefull and let us know your project went all right. We will be content with that.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

mruggeri001 said:


> Is this something I can tackle myself? If I go the DIY route, how hard is it to line the chimney?
> 
> M


How many stories is the house?
How steep is the roof?


----------



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

If you are not afraid of heights on your roof I bet you can do it


----------

